# Pedestal job



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Was the roof an afterthought (lack of painting)?


Edit: I guess it might be waiting on matching shingles.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Looks pretty cool, I like the idea.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ordinarily, I take joy in seeing things like that ripped off the side of people's houses as requested by the utility. Thats one of the nicest looking ones I have seen. Tastefully done and I'm sure much better looking than the alternative. You do the woodwork?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Ordinarily, I take joy in seeing things like that ripped off the side of people's houses as requested by the utility. Thats one of the nicest looking ones I have seen. Tastefully done and I'm sure much better looking than the alternative. You do the woodwork?


I subbed the woodwork to a local cabinet maker, who did much better than i would have done nrp3

the roof is made of cedar, fairly $$$ stuff

he may, if the old birds _(who really run this town),_ have thier way, get the job of shingling the gazebo roof to match


also, the _'hide the meter'_ box deal became such as issue , especially for higher end homes, that the poco _(CVPS, before GMP aquistion)_ issued a pdf on size requirements 


~CS~


----------

